# spur and rope climbing set advice



## drecker (Apr 23, 2011)

im a newer climber tired of borrowing equip. im looking at two packages from wes spur. one for 800 and one for 1030. whats your opinion on these. would i be better with the 800 package and by some thing seperate. i have a limit of 1000 to 1100
Custom Spur and Rope Tree Climbing Kits.


----------



## RacerX (Apr 24, 2011)

Either of those hits will get you started. The most important choice IMO is the saddle. Unless you're only doing removals the spurs will be in the truck for some of your time aloft. 

One problem that you may have with these two kits is the saddle. Those kits offer two fairly different types of saddles. You might love one and hate the other but how will you know without trying them both first? 

As for the spurs I'm a big fan of light weight and aluminum "Caddy" pads so the titanium climbers would be my choice of the two. 

So my best advice would be to start with choosing the saddle and work down from there. Good luck.


----------



## TreeAce (Apr 24, 2011)

Have you added up cost to see if there is much of a savings buying a "package"? U maybe best to piece your gear as u go. Buy a new saddle first, work awhile, get some more stuff. I agree with everything RacerX just said. Although I know how it is to need a new saddle and not have much available to try on. I also see some things in the kits that I wouldnt care much about having. And some things missing....like a silky handsaw. U could buy alot of sweet gear for a 1000. If it was me....I would piece a kit together. But I have been doin this gig a awhile and know (pretty much) what works best for me and what I need. I assume you know basically what you need , you just need to own your own stuff. Good luck n be safe! Tell us what u get!


----------



## RacerX (Apr 24, 2011)

You said that you had been borrowing equipment and now want to purchase your own stuff. What kind of saddle have you been using?


----------



## PinnaclePete (Apr 25, 2011)

TreeAce said:


> Have you added up cost to see if there is much of a savings buying a "package"? U maybe best to piece your gear as u go. Buy a new saddle first, work awhile, get some more stuff. I agree with everything RacerX just said. Although I know how it is to need a new saddle and not have much available to try on. I also see some things in the kits that I wouldnt care much about having. And some things missing....like a silky handsaw. U could buy alot of sweet gear for a 1000. If it was me....I would piece a kit together. But I have been doin this gig a awhile and know (pretty much) what works best for me and what I need. I assume you know basically what you need , you just need to own your own stuff. Good luck n be safe! Tell us what u get!



:agree2:

I agree, kits are usually made up of stuff they can't sell seperately. Buy what you want then ask for discounts. See below.


----------



## chad556 (Apr 25, 2011)

The $1030 kit is almost identical to the one I use. Blaze rope is excellent, I agree with RacerX on the spurs too just got a new pair of steel buck spurs with caddy pads, can only imagine how sweet the titanium ones would be, micropulley/beeline splittail combo is unbeatable in my opinion. Literally just opened my maxiflip sport and its awesome as well. So you are sure to find all the best quality gear in that kit for $230 more.

The saddle is truly the pivotal issue though as others have mentioned. The good news is that if you figure out what your favorite saddle is I bet wesspur would let you substitute it into the kit and just adjust the cost. For example if you wanted the petzl sequoia (which is a great saddle i would highly recommended that you at least research a bit) since it is about the same price as the NT nikosi they would probably just substitute it in for you for about the same price. At least they were pretty good with me when i called to 'customize' my last order.

Kits are not a bad way to go. Its how i got started with my first setup. You save about 5-10% with wesspur kits vs. if you bought it all separately. Invest in the best stuff you can though, cutting corners and saving a couple bucks on 'budget' gear will cost you money and cause unnecessary aggravation every time you use it. Just think how much money you will make with this gear, it will pay its self off in what? a week? a month? a couple jobs? Good Luck!


----------



## LB30 (Apr 25, 2011)

chad556 said:


> The $1030 kit is almost identical to the one I use. Blaze rope is excellent, I agree with RacerX on the spurs too just got a new pair of steel buck spurs with caddy pads, can only imagine how sweet the titanium ones would be, micropulley/beeline splittail combo is unbeatable in my opinion. Literally just opened my maxiflip sport and its awesome as well. So you are sure to find all the best quality gear in that kit for $230 more.
> 
> The saddle is truly the pivotal issue though as others have mentioned. The good news is that if you figure out what your favorite saddle is I bet wesspur would let you substitute it into the kit and just adjust the cost. For example if you wanted the petzl sequoia (which is a great saddle i would highly recommended that you at least research a bit) since it is about the same price as the NT nikosi they would probably just substitute it in for you for about the same price. At least they were pretty good with me when i called to 'customize' my last order.
> 
> Kits are not a bad way to go. Its how i got started with my first setup. You save about 5-10% with wesspur kits vs. if you bought it all separately. Invest in the best stuff you can though, cutting corners and saving a couple bucks on 'budget' gear will cost you money and cause unnecessary aggravation every time you use it. Just think how much money you will make with this gear, it will pay its self off in what? a week? a month? a couple jobs? Good Luck!


 
Wesspur will let you substitute any of the items in the kit for what you want and then adjust the cost accordingly(I prefer wesspur over the other co's) and I have had them replace an item with a higher priced one because the one I ordered was not in stock(tried the same thing with sherrill and they wouldn't do it)


----------



## drecker (Apr 26, 2011)

*thanks guys*

the saddle i borrow is a buckingham wide back. cant say im a big fan of it but it the only one ive used. i wont be using the spurs alot. at leasti dont think so. i dont do this work full time i wish i did. just cant find a steady good paying job in this field. ive been reading alot of reviews. ill let you know what i come up with. i plan on going through wes spur. thanks for the good advice


----------



## TreeAce (Apr 26, 2011)

drecker said:


> the saddle i borrow is a buckingham wide back. cant say im a big fan of it but it the only one ive used. i wont be using the spurs alot. at leasti dont think so. i dont do this work full time i wish i did. just cant find a steady good paying job in this field. ive been reading alot of reviews. ill let you know what i come up with. i plan on going through wes spur. thanks for the good advice


 I hope you stick around. Def let us know how it goes.


----------

